# Wu-Wei Dao, thoughts?



## sithspwn (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey Guys,

New to the forum, this is my first post. I've been looking into starting martial arts for awhile now, and am trying to decide the best place to begin my training. I've been looking at this place: http://www.wuweidao.com and am just wondering if anyone has any thoughts/experiences on how they look? I lie in Perth, Western Australia by the way.

Any thoughts/comments would be appreciated. cheers guys


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

My only concern would be if all those arts were taught by the same person, but it looks like they have multiple instructors, so it might be OK.

Jeff


----------



## still learning (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello, They look like they know what it is all about (the martial arts styles they have).

The logo is outstanding, web site excellent.  I believe they are well put together.  I would check them out!

Ask to see if you can see a few of there classes..........to watch and see if it something you want to sign up for! ........Aloha


----------

